# Old huffy girl bike



## BBQPONY (Jan 5, 2017)

Newcomer to the site. I have several Schwinn stingrays.  I came across this old Huffy bike, it's a girls it'sbeen painted green and black, it's butt ugly can someone ID it? Paid $20.


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 6, 2017)

I believe your bike is a AMF bike by the chain ring and guard. Welcome to the site


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 6, 2017)

AMF Debutante? -- year?


----------



## BBQPONY (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks, I took delivery. It came along with a pretty 71 stardust. I am going to take some acetone to this ugly butt bike. See what's under the paint. They even painted the handle bars and peddles.


----------

